# Killbuck creek encyclopedia (as far as I know it)



## TA Fishing (Jan 8, 2014)

This is my first post ever, I'm wanting to exchange info on killbuck creek. I've fished it north of Wooster, and in Wooster, and I've caught such a huge variety of fish that it amazed me. There isnt a lot of clear-cut facts on killbuck creek, I've heard many legends and I've found a lot of them very possible by exploring and putting in a lot of time fishing the creek.


Types of fish I've caught: bluegill, perch, crappie, rock bass, small/largemouth bass, channel catfish, bullhead catfish, carp, suckers, bowfin, pike, and Im sure I'm missing something along the way. 

I've pulled up TONS of fish Ohio size bluegill, a fish Ohio perch, and a fish Ohio carp. I've seen pictures of fish Ohio sized pike, and heard a rumor of a record being caught off of a bridge, but with no proof. 

I've also heard a very interesting story that I witnessed to be true with my own eyes: After the Wayne county fair, which takes place in Wooster, carnies used to (or still do) get rid of their prize goldfish by releasing them in killbuck creek. I'm no expert on carp reproduction and genetics, but I know what I've seen: a koi carp about 5 pounds, bright red swimming near a bridge by Overton road. I've seen him about 3 times now and almost snagged him. So that is one legend that I've found to be true.

Next thing I heard, is that the fish farms right beside killbuck creek, right off of
Overton road, flood and fish from the fish farm swap places into the killbuck. By pulling up my fish Ohio perch, and several crappie, which I'm sure wouldn't naturally be so abundant in the creek, I believe this. This also raises the question: are there trout in killbuck creek? Are there trout in the fish farm? I don't know, but there's a very good chance there is. Killbuck is a very diversely structured creek, with plenty of fast running water over rocky bottoms, which could easily support trout.

I've heard a lot of people talking about walleye by the water plant in Wooster but I haven't seen or caught one, I personally don't believe it, I think they're misidentifying northern pike.

Last legend I heard is that gar have been caught there. I want to see for myself but the guy who told me about it I trust so I really do believe him.

My fishing methods? Plain and simple a glob of worm, and an eyed sinker. Worm has caught me catfish, panfish, bowfin, small and largemouth bass and suckers and carp. I fish the worm setup in slow moving deep water and have caught TONS of bowfin, my biggest being 23 inches. 

Corn for carp, but I've recently just switched to worm, as I catch a big diversity as well as carp. Carp are usually shy about worms, but in the killbuck they are very easy to catch on a worm.

I also use a rooster tail spinner for anything from bass to pike, though I've never caught a bowfin on anything other than a worm, and seeing as when I read up on the creek fishing reports, everyone's interested in bowfin, so I'd just stick with a worm for them.

For pike I use a rapala husky jerk minnow bait, and i play it very shallow yo avoid the snags. the most strikes are on a perch colored lure. If possible fish under a bridge. The bridge at the Wooster water plant has been a very lucky place for pike. If you head just downstream to the big mass of trees under the turtle line, the place is a minnow killing ground, you'll tear up pike and bass, and if you fish worms I've caught a ton of bowfin and carp by there 

Any time I'm fishing a lure I have a leader on because you never know when a pike is going to strike.

Catfishing hasn't been so lucky for me, though I've pulled out some decent channels, I mostly catch bullhead, and call me crazy but after dark the whole creek is dead. I havent caught more than 2 catfish at night, and that's the only fish I've caught at night there.

As far as depth of the creek, I've swam in it quite a bit. It's generally about waist deep with lots of debris on the bottom. Some places however are way over my head and reach depths of probably 10 feet.

So that's what I know as far as of today. I've been just sitting with the fishing bug stirring in me and I figured id share some info with anyone who fishes or is considering on fishing the killbuck, so if you have any tips or info on it let me know guys, thanks!


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Over the last few summers me and my friends have fished Killbuck at the overton/britton area and in killbuck marsh. 

We've only ever caught pike over by overton rd. In a couple hours in the one day that we fished it last summer I caught three and I think we totaled six. 2'' metal spoons near structure were the only thing that worked. 



In the marsh area (south of wooster) we would catch small perch (minnow sized) small bullheads and every once in a while we would catch good sized bowfin or soft shellede turtles. We could never catch anything on lures down their, just worms or hotdogs on the bottom. 

I've heard the legend of the goldfish but I don't recall seeing any of them. I have seen goldfish in Apple Creek in wooster so maybe the carnies have released them their, but I don't know.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Whenever I've fished the Killbuck I've been farther north than where you're talking about,or way south of Wooster.Up north I've fished in the area of West Canaan off of Rt.604.There's a lot of smallmouth and a few pike up there.Down south I've fished it a bit NE of Warsaw all the way down to where it flows into the Walhonding River.There's good numbers of saugeyes and pike in there plus channel cats and a few flatheads.I have fished in the Overton area as well,and I used to belong to the fishing club there(what you referred to as the fish farm),I mostly caught a few small largemouth,some panfish and a couple of pike around there.I have caught a few trout down where Apple Creek runs into the Killbuck,but I'm sure those came from Apple Creek.Below Millersburg there's a couple really good smallmouth streams that run into the Killbuck,a drive down Rt.60 heading south should reveal them.In the Killbuck Marsh area there's a lot of good largemouth fishing as well as northerns and crappies,just got to know where to look,mainly look for flooded out areas that have created bayou type waters,and there's a few beaver ponds too if you look for them.


----------



## TA Fishing (Jan 8, 2014)

Really it's a fishing club? I know of a few of those on Overton. I mean the area with one or two very large lakes and 2 or 3 small ponds. If that's a fishing club id like to know where to sign up . The one place I asked was down by the fairgrounds where Overton turns onto what I think is 302. I called the lady and she said it was 80 or so dollars a year to fish that pond, and of course I didn't pay it, but does that club include both of those places? Thanks.


----------



## TA Fishing (Jan 8, 2014)

TA Fishing said:


> and of course I didn't pay it, .


and i also didnt ever fish there don't worry lol


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

The one I used to belong to years ago was I believe right on the corner of Overton and Smithville Rds.I'm talking like in the 80's,I haven't even been around there since then so I don't have a clue about the current going ons.


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

As far as I know there could be trout in killbuck but if there is we have the trout unlimited guys to thank who stock apple creek every year. Apple creek flows In to killbuck right at the water treatment plant so it's conceivable to catch one there. They would not survive a whole summer in killbuck as the temperature gets too warm. Apple creek is spring fed making it one of only 3 streams in Ohio with trout. 

As you have already stated there are pike and bass in killbuck. Can't say I can help you beyond that point I have only fished it a dozen times or so. I had great success on pike with spinnerbaits. It would be a fun float trip to float the whole area you speak of and get out at killbuck marsh. 

Hope others can answer your other questions. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

I have lived in Killbuck for almost 9 years now there are pike to be caught, cat fish and gills from what I have been told the only problem is all the junk that is in the creek along with down trees hanging every were. There are suppose to be endangered muscles on the bottom also.

I have not fished the creek yet due to lack of finding a spot that one would be able to fish so you will need a canoe or kayak. I do plan on trying for fish this year on it as I am in school and don't have much time so since it's in my back yard I need to fish it.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Is it legal to fish where apple and killuck come together? At the water treatment plant?


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

I have never seen anyone get kicked out and I know quite a few people fish it. That does not really answer your question tho. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TA Fishing (Jan 8, 2014)

LilSiman/Medina said:


> Is it legal to fish where apple and killuck come together? At the water treatment plant?


On the side of the bridge were the water runs into killbuck seems to be fine, as I've seen people fishing there all the time, and have fished there for a year now. but there is a no trespassing sign on the other side of the bridge for the land that is across the creek from the housing development. I've also fished behind the houses and have not been told to leave, in fact there's a nice clearing back there that is basically made to be fished from. There's a lot
Of bowfin and pike behind there too.


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

I haven't fished it much, just a few times. And those few times were in the middle of the summer when me and my buddies got bored so we went down to the crick and had a fire and did a little fishing. We caught 2 smallies and I got a few little pike. That was down by the Killbuck area.


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for this report. Is this mostly shore fishing or float fishing? I've always wanted to fish the Killbuck but access has always been a question for me.

I've waded Apple Creek upstream though the Apple Creek Valley (along Canal Rd) and caught small trout on tiny spinners. I parked around those big trucks off Canal by the Dix Highway and just hiked back with my little spinning rod. No one kicked me out. 

Buick


----------



## TA Fishing (Jan 8, 2014)

Buick I've done both, I've waded and fished from the shore. I mostly fish from the shore but a lot of the creek is shallow enough for waders, just be cautious not to trip on debris on the bottom and look out for deep areas.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

JShort said:


> I haven't fished it much, just a few times. And those few times were in the middle of the summer when me and my buddies got bored so we went down to the crick and had a fire and did a little fishing. We caught 2 smallies and I got a few little pike. That was down by the Killbuck area.


That's usually what we do but we've only caught perch and bowfin by the marsh. What do you guys use?


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Good reading guys...Thanks.....Rich


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

Very nice...Wayne/Holmes Counties do not receive much fishing opportunities so the Killbuck helps. I wonder if any saugeye venture their way towards the Wayne county side.


----------



## TA Fishing (Jan 8, 2014)

Been trying for pike recently, using a Rapala husky jerk. Caught a smallmouth and a largemouth so far by the Overton area and under the bridge at the water plant. I will be trying for pike down by the swamps tomorrow


----------

